# attn---sms-1 users



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was having some weird stuff happening with my subs, like distortion/weird sounding bass in the 10hz-25hzish range..... nothing extreme but noticeable. It just started out of the blue a couple of weeks ago and I was able to trace it back to one of my sms-1's, so I called velodyne and they wanted me to send it two them to get looked at for a flat fee of 150.00 not horribly expensive but not cheep either. I tried the 890 reset but that didn't work, It already had the newest version software so I didn't think updating it would do anything but I did it anyway.....and it worked. So if your sms-1 takes a on ya try updating it first (it must rewrite the software or something) it could save you some money and the update only takes like 1min or so. Just a heads up. thanks rich


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Rich. :T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

